# wood shed ideas on a budget.



## HuskyMike (Jan 25, 2010)

So I am fixin to build a wood shed in the spring. This soggy fire wood is just not how I roll!

I have considered the assemble yourself sheds from HD or Lowes but am afraid of them not having any air flow. I would like to build one myself but am not much of a carpenter. I would like some type of building to contain my fire wood. Something that looks sorta nice. Anyone build a good shed that you would like to share? I would like to be able to hold 4 cord min.


----------



## lobsta1 (Jan 26, 2010)

You can google for pallet wood sheds. Here is one site.
Al

http://summerville-novascotia.com/PalletShed/


----------



## STLfirewood (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's mine it has a lot of airflow and holds a couple of cords.

Scott


----------



## Techstuf (Jan 26, 2010)

Grrrr....Show off.


----------



## mizzou (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.carportsandmore.com/carports.htm


maybe one of these. you can get them in alot of sizes. plenty of air flow.


----------



## odps (Jan 26, 2010)

here's mine: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1927043#post1927043

several on that thread....

but the winner is: ...... http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1927588#post1927588


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 26, 2010)

lobsta1 said:


> You can google for pallet wood sheds. Here is one site.
> Al
> 
> http://summerville-novascotia.com/PalletShed/





I'm currently collecting 4x8 pallets for a woodshed. I have two sources! 

I plan to build it just a smidgen under the local regs for needing a building permit, so 148 square feet. Take away the wall thickness, and I figure to have very close to 128 square feet, which means that for every foot of firewood I stack, I have a full cord. I plan a divider in the middle, so I load one side first, then the other. I'll take first from the side that's loaded first.

I figure it will hold 6-7 cords, because I won't stack any higher than that.


----------



## sawjo (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is a couple of shots of one I did a few years ago. Built it right next to the garden shed using 4X4 PT posts and a single sheet of plywood. I had the rough sawn pine trim left over from the shed build. Used one package of shingles and pallets for the base and sides. Simple and took me an afternoon.

PS sunk the 4X4's in quickset cement:


----------



## fourapples (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is mine, holds approx 4+ cords.


----------



## abohac (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's what I put up. Works pretty well.


----------



## hardy steve (Jan 26, 2010)

I can leave just enough room to fill and clean out ash pan at begining of season.About 5 cords give or take.Roof metal, treated wood ,concrete



and 2 lights I have 600.00 invested.


----------



## Alan Smith (Jan 26, 2010)

*here is mine*

View attachment 123142


View attachment 123143
Alan


----------



## flotek (Jan 26, 2010)

after suffering from the tarp blues honestly i dont know how guys do it every year without a decent covered woodshed of some kind ,if its not soaked/waterlogged to the core its frozen stiff to each other and covered with snow ,after this year my tarp days leaving my wood exposed to the elements are over .what good is seasoned premium hardwood if its soaking wet and or covered with ice and snow :censored:might as well be fresh cut green


----------



## odps (Jan 26, 2010)

flotek said:


> after suffering from the tarp blues honestly i dont know how guys do it every year without a decent covered woodshed of some kind



*Amen that... * _couldn't function without my sheds..._


----------



## wkpoor (Jan 26, 2010)

flotek said:


> after suffering from the tarp blues honestly i dont know how guys do it every year without a decent covered woodshed of some kind ,if its not soaked/waterlogged to the core its frozen stiff to each other and covered with snow ,after this year my tarp days leaving my wood exposed to the elements are over .what good is seasoned premium hardwood if its soaking wet and or covered with ice and snow :censored:might as well be fresh cut green



I get by pretty good with no cover over my wood. What I do is keep about a cord in an old airline baggage cart near the house. Thats my dry wood for wet days. Anyday its fit I get from the pile out back or refill as necessary the cart. I find after its seasoned the rain really doesn't hurt it and really cold days freeze dry it. Any moisture thats left is cooked out by the wood box next to the stove as I bring in 2-3days worth. We just got a whole day of rain 2day ago and by tomorrow after 20 degree temps the wood will be surprisingly dried out but it will first move to the cart for another week or 2 out of the weather before finally moving in. And the cycle continues.


----------



## HuskyMike (Jan 27, 2010)

fourapples said:


> Here is mine, holds approx 4+ cords.



thats cool! I like that!


----------



## fourapples (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks! I reviewed some pics of wood storage at maple sugar camps posted some time ago to get the idea. Open sides with plenty of overhang. Will collect some blow in snow and rain but nothing to saturate the seasoned wood. The structure sets on the ground and is not anchored. Braces are made from 3/4" conduit. All wood is treated and also added lighting circuit for early morning filling. I appreciate the wood shed as much as the boiler after using tarps for the first year.


----------



## flotek (Jan 27, 2010)

wkpoor said:


> I get by pretty good with no cover over my wood. What I do is keep about a cord in an old airline baggage cart near the house. Thats my dry wood for wet days. Anyday its fit I get from the pile out back or refill as necessary the cart. I find after its seasoned the rain really doesn't hurt it and really cold days freeze dry it. Any moisture thats left is cooked out by the wood box next to the stove as I bring in 2-3days worth. We just got a whole day of rain 2day ago and by tomorrow after 20 degree temps the wood will be surprisingly dried out but it will first move to the cart for another week or 2 out of the weather before finally moving in. And the cycle continues.



well while that normally works fine but if it hasnt rained every stinkin day like last summer it kinda soaks deep into the wood creating mold and rot then a storm comes in hits it wit h torrential dowpours and side rain that requires more than a day near the burner to get things dry plus wood stacked covered with tarps doesnt matter if its covered over in 2 foot of snow like mine was last week digging for wood in snow with a shovel gets old real quick so does banging them to rid of the frozen ice chunks and froze together pieces ,having no backup if we dont have dry wood and an arctic cold front comes in we are in trouble with waterlogged or snowy wood in my area


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 27, 2010)

Mine is a homemade carport 5 metres x 13 metres added on to the side of my workshop. The logs are stacked between the support posts and get the wind from both sides drying them out evenly. I've given up stacking against a wall as the the end against the wall dries out slower than the exposed one and causing each log to taper and the whole stack starts to lean.
My wood comes from several different sources so I can stack according to age, heat output etc and access any of it at any time.


----------



## HuskyMike (Jan 27, 2010)

flotek said:


> well while that normally works fine but if it hasnt rained every stinkin day like last summer it kinda soaks deep into the wood creating mold and rot then a storm comes in hits it wit h torrential dowpours and side rain that requires more than a day near the burner to get things dry plus wood stacked covered with tarps doesnt matter if its covered over in 2 foot of snow like mine was last week digging for wood in snow with a shovel gets old real quick so does banging them to rid of the frozen ice chunks and froze together pieces ,having no backup if we dont have dry wood and an arctic cold front comes in we are in trouble with waterlogged or snowy wood in my area



Amen brother!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 27, 2010)

My woodshed plan includes tarps, I intend to redneck engineer a roll up tarp on at least one side that I can leave open in the summer and roll down come winter to keep the snow out. I plan on walls on the E and W ends, open to the S and the roll down tarp on the N wall, it should keep 80-90% of the snow out of my wood.

No help on the structure itself, I'm no woodworker. Metal can be welded back together if I cut it too short, wood not so much LOL!


----------



## ray benson (Jan 27, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> My woodshed plan includes tarps, I intend to redneck engineer a roll up tarp on at least one side that I can leave open in the summer and roll down come winter to keep the snow out. I plan on walls on the E and W ends, open to the S and the roll down tarp on the N wall, it should keep 80-90% of the snow out of my wood.
> 
> No help on the structure itself, I'm no woodworker. Metal can be welded back together if I cut it too short, wood not so much LOL!



Saw a woodshed that had 3 sides with roll up tarp walls outside Land O Lakes Wi. Believe it was behind Whitey's bait shop. Logsplitter sat in the middle, wood stacked next to the 3 walls.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 27, 2010)

Forgot to mention one other idea:

I plan on lining the sides with cattle panels, basically heavy wire in a # pattern, get them at your local farm store. This will keep my mediocre stacking from tipping over.

Ray, I got the tarp idea from the local dairies, that use the roll up tarps to regulate temp inside the barns instead of the old fashioned fan setups in the old barns.

Never been to Land O Lakes, might be a road trip!


----------

